# ..weekend coffee drinker



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi folks,

newbie here!..been browsing for a bit, this is a truly wonderful resource....!

...having "inherited" a Baby Gaggia from my son-in-law, I've been enjoying pretty decent home-made flat whites using quality pre-ground coffee, and am now keen to take the next step and start grinding my own beans.

I'm sure these sort of questions get asked all the time, so I won't be offended if no one replies - (apparently I need 5 posts to see the for-sales anyway!)

I'm really only a weekend coffee drinker and its generally just me, and very occasionally my wife, and can't justify spending hundreds of pounds on one of those nice grinders I see discussed here (though budget wise, I'd be prepared to pay around £200)....physical size is an issue too...

I'm probably answering my own question, but would you suggest a quality hand grinder is the way to go?

I'll pretty much only be looking for a fine espresso grind and would love to hear some recommendations.

cheers,

Des.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pre owned eureka mignon? I love mine...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

+1 for a pre-owned Mignon. In busy weeks when I'm not working at home, often I end up drinking coffee only at the weekend and my argument has been even if that's all I'm drinking, I want to make sure it's a drink that I can lovingly and carefully prepare and enjoy drinking - so an investment in decent kit is worth it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hand grinding for espresso can be a little tiresome but it's feasible. I own a ROK espresso hand grinder which is intended for the purpose but as I "backed it" it took so long to come thought that I'd already moved on to capable electric grinders before it arrived. Anyway something like that or the Hausgrind/Lido E (espresso intended) or Lido 3 are all capable of doing the job but it'd annoy me a little too much to do it long term. That's horses for courses though.

I think the mignon is very kitchen friendly and well thought of so a good bet, or something like the Baratza Preciso (I'm selling one atm) is also a relatively good option. That can also do filter type grind if you should so wish...


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

...I guess they must be good, don't see any on ebay!!


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

..incidentally, my son gave me an old charity shop grinder, ( the usual cheapo wooden box thing with big handle), and even though its a coarse grind ( and stupidly hard work!!), the difference in my cafetiere with beans over pre-ground was enough to convince me that grinding was the way to go!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Deswahriff said:


> (apparently I need 5 posts to see the for-sales anyway!)
> 
> (though budget wise, I'd be prepared to pay around £200)....physical size is an issue too...


Hi there Des,

Realistically theres only one grinder the fulfills the criteria ,for-sale section means your open to 2nd hand, budget of £200, physical size, able to grind for espresso.

The Eureka Mignon

Ive got one and love it.


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

cheers, jlarkin....one more post and I can have a look at your Preciso ;-)


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Hi there Des,
> 
> Realistically theres only one grinder the fulfills the criteria ,for-sale section means your open to 2nd hand, budget of £200, physical size, able to grind for espresso.
> 
> ...


..seems to be a pattern emerging here!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi, if you looking to do both cafetiere and espresso then a mignon can be difficult to dial in back and forth, leading you back to a hand grinder if size is an issue. As well as the aforementioned lido 3/ e, feldgrind you might also find a pharos as a static option, bit more fiddly, but quality in the cup.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Hi there Des,
> 
> Realistically theres only one grinder the fulfills the criteria ,for-sale section means your open to 2nd hand, budget of £200, physical size, able to grind for espresso.
> 
> ...


I know a lot of people aren't too keen but he could actually buy a Sage Smart Grinder Pro which he could buy new for under £180 and they are also small and a bit more modern (if thats what OP is looking for).


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

first Welcome to coffee forums!! for that price me too will go for preowned mignon. if you only do espresso, its good value for the money and if hand grinder for espresso you will give up at some point. altho i do have a ROK that works good for filter and cold brew and fresh beans espresso but as the beans age it can't go any finer.

Have fun and after you get to grind your own beans you would understand that there is no such thing as "Quality" pre-ground coffee.


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

johnealey said:


> Hi, if you looking to do both cafetiere and espresso then a mignon can be difficult to dial in back and forth, leading you back to a hand grinder if size is an issue. As well as the aforementioned lido 3/ e, feldgrind you might also find a pharos as a static option, bit more fiddly, but quality in the cup.
> 
> Hope of help
> 
> John


... thanks for info, the cafetiere has been demoted to the back of the cupboard since I got the Gaggia, so not really an issue....that was just a one off as the coffe grounds were too coarse for espresso...


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> I know a lot of people aren't too keen but he could actually buy a Sage Smart Grinder Pro which he could buy new for under £180 and they are also small and a bit more modern (if thats what OP is looking for).


..that's interesting, my s-I-l swears by his new Sage machine (hence me getting the old one!), though he doesn't have the grinder - I'll check it out.


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

Dan430 said:


> first Welcome to coffee forums!! for that price me too will go for preowned mignon. if you only do espresso, its good value for the money and if hand grinder for espresso you will give up at some point. altho i do have a ROK that works good for filter and cold brew and fresh beans espresso but as the beans age it can't go any finer.
> 
> Have fun and after you get to grind your own beans you would understand that there is no such thing as "Quality" pre-ground coffee.


..cheers Dan, and thanks to everyone else taking the time to reply - I hadn't expected such positive and friendly feedback!!....(I regularly browse a cycling forum and nearly every thread ends up in a flame-war after 4 or 5 posts!).

I totally take your point, Dan .....however, my learning curve has been : supermarket pre-ground in the cafetiere, Lavazza in the Gaggia, to the present Monmouth or Bean Smitten pre-ground - so you see where I'm coming from with the "quality" angle!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I have the grinder. It's perfectly fine for what you are asking. Can grind for any coffee and looks good too. A few people have one on here but many more people have or have used the mignon and prefer that grinder.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Deswahriff said:


> . - I hadn't expected* such positive and friendly feedback*!!....(I regularly browse a cycling forum and nearly every thread ends up in a *flame-war* after 4 or 5 posts!).
> 
> .....however, my learning curve has been *Lavazza* in the Gaggia,


Youve mentioned laVazza, it could all change !


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Youve mentioned laVazza, it could all change !


...hey, a boys got to learn!....and to be fair, my second favourite coffee shop near the office uses them...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont mind lavAzza , just the last time I mentioned it Hitler was bought into play 4 posts later

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24147-Lidl/page4&highlight=lidl+lavazza


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Nnnnooooottttt LaVazza!!!! Be gone from here! ??????????????


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I dont mind lavAzza , just the last time I mentioned it Hitler was bought into play 4 posts later
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24147-Lidl/page4&highlight=lidl+lavazza


...brilliant (ok, bonkers) thread!


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

....I did my second-favourite coffee shop a dis-service when I mentioned the "L" word....its Illy they use - have I redeemed myself or dug the hole deeper? ;-)

...anyways, re grinders, next time we're in town, I'll try to get my wife onside (another unnecessary gadget, in her opinion) by having a look at the Sage ones in John Lewis while keeping an eye open for a Mignon....


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

..so I need 20 posts to view the ebay links....


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

....is there an ivory/off-white coloured grinder to match the gaggia and the kettle?


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

..these things please my wife...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Deswahriff said:


> ..so I need 20 posts to view the ebay links....


or just search ebay using google


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> or just search ebay using google


You can get a white mignon and other eureka grinders.. Off white not that i know off ... this is a coffee grinder not a dulux chart


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

..well yes..., but hey, nearly there!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I have to say if I was you I'd get a shiny new machine and a grinder to match that, not attempt to colour match a grinder to your baby,


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

Missy said:


> I have to say if I was you I'd get a shiny new machine and a grinder to match that, not attempt to colour match a grinder to your baby,


..that could be an option if she likes the look of the Sage stuff when we eventually hit the town...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Deswahriff said:


> ....is there an ivory/off-white coloured grinder to match the gaggia and the kettle?


Just incase you havent seen this one yet.

Looks off white(ish) grey maybe

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33130-Mignion-Mk1-VST-baskets-Rocket-nkd-portafilter-made-by-knock-tamper-and-knockbox


----------



## Tiggers (Aug 2, 2016)

Bella Barista have quite a good offer on the Eureka Mignon, where they are offering a free set of Burrs with it - and I daresay it is probably a lot more solid in terms of build than the Sage Smart Grinder Pro.


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

...well thanks again, folks, for all the input and advice...

...so from starting off thinking a hand grinder would do, I've taken the nuclear option and got myself a Eureka Zenith Club from the "for sale" section here! It looks a beautiful bit of kit and looking forward to the weekend to getting it operational.

Now I know its not ivory, or small or all the other things I mentioned before, but it occurred to me that it didn't have to sit out in the kitchen and that I had the perfect spot in a cupboard in the back room just off the kitchen for it, so win-win for practicality and aesthetics!...- ok I do have to walk six paces with a full portafilter, but hey, I'll cope.. ;-)....

...looking forward to the next steps in my coffee journey!


----------



## frfr (Aug 20, 2016)

Have you thought about an iberital doser-less? I owned both the Eureka mignon and an Iberital MC2, which has continuous regulation and come at a much lower price.


----------

